# Waypoint Results - Input needed



## ztenhaken (Mar 11, 2021)

Recommendations are appreciated on soil correction as I know I have a battle ahead of me.

2021 Results

Waypoint: 


Thanks!

Zach


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is a high pH soil. In the future, you should use SW1 or Midwest labs or some lab with AA testing.

Use AMS for nitrogen source if possible. Iron will not be that available via the roots. FAS will be a better approach. I think you should add more phosphorous (more so at this pH).

Check the soil remediation guide for more details of products/rates to use.


----------



## ztenhaken (Mar 11, 2021)

2022 results

I feel like I might be trending in the wrong direction with some items... Any input will be appreciated.

What it looks like right now:


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

That's a nice-looking lawn. I'm supremely jealous of your CEC.


----------

